# C`mon TIGER



## Norrin Radd (Aug 12, 2018)

Currently two behind Koepka  in second place with half a dozen holes left to play .
  really hope he can pull it off and finally shut the fat gobs of the nay sayers.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

Heâ€™s certainly peppering most flags. Plenty more twists and turns to witness. Could be a late night.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 12, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Currently two behind Koepka  in second place with half a dozen holes left to play .
  really hope he can pull it off and finally shut the fat gobs of the nay sayers.
		
Click to expand...

The nay sayers have thus far been right. 
And may well be again today.

Not a big Tiger hater, but the guy hasn't shouted fore once today knowing his ball his heading for hundreds of people. Unforgivable.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

One behind now.Great birdie on 13.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 12, 2018)

Tiger woods is done. Heâ€™ll
Never win again.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Fools. Heâ€™s the greatest ever


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 12, 2018)

only one adrift now ,C`MON TIGER


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 12, 2018)

It would be a ridiculous achievement if he wins this, given his long game is gone.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			It would be a ridiculous achievement if he wins this, given his long game is gone.
		
Click to expand...

I can't work out if it is tremendous golf or a poor course design that allows this to happen. Fabulous putting by him today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Whether you rate him or not, heâ€™s certainly in contention on the back 9 of a Major


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can't work out if it is tremendous golf or a poor course design that allows this to happen. Fabulous putting by him today.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of both. Seems like the back 9 calls for more draw shots, that he just can't play. 

Any shot that needs to go right, he looks very good over.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 12, 2018)

I really donâ€™t want him to win another major. Hope Koepka slams the door on him.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

C'mon Scotty!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 12, 2018)

What did Tiger hit off the tee on 13 where Koepka and Scott hit irons? Hope Scott goes away with his putter that you can never tell whether its anchored or not, just constantly makes you think cheating is going on


----------



## User 99 (Aug 12, 2018)

Love him or hate him, he is the greatest show in town, what a display.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 12, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Driver
		
Click to expand...

Thought so, makes no sense when you can hit iron and still leave 9i/wedge


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2018)

RandG said:



			Love him or hate him, he is the greatest show in town, what a display.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,the crowds are 20 deep,no-one comes even close to Tiger in popularity


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 12, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmY1ZHRgJbv/?taken-by=nolayingup

too good not to be shared


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Just want him to win to stick 2 fingers up to sky for being to cheap to pay for this major 

Imagine if they miss him winning a major.. heads will roll


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 12, 2018)

Hosel Fade said:



			Thought so, makes no sense when you can hit iron and still leave 9i/wedge
		
Click to expand...

Nope it's the 14th (13th is a 3) and he hit iron. Awful push


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

Whether he wins this tournament or not this is a seriously impressive performance. So much more impressive than the Sunday at Carnoustie, some really, really good golf.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 12, 2018)

Ha ha. Heâ€™s that wild that he missed the hazard. 

Come on BROOKS or SCOTTY


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Ha ha. Heâ€™s that wild that he missed the hazard. 

Come on BROOKS or SCOTTY
		
Click to expand...

Perfect tournament for me - good to see Tiger in contention AND not winning

Great to see Koepka and Scotty standing firm and not capitulating


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

He might not win but that is a sublime 64 on a Sunday in a major. Tiger hasn't lost this like he did at Carnoustie, Koepka has won it. If anyone doubts that he can't win again after this week, then I'm not sure what you're watching.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 12, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Great to see Koepka and Scotty standing firm and not capitulating
		
Click to expand...

It means nothing but, it may well have been a different story had either been playing with him, that has to have an effect, JT said in his interview it was the first time he's experienced "the Tiger effect" on the course.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He might not win but that is a sublime 64 on a Sunday in a major. Tiger hasn't lost this like he did at Carnoustie, Koepka has won it. If anyone doubts that he can't win again after this week, then I'm not sure what you're watching.
		
Click to expand...

He hit the front then stuffed his tee shot way right. Heâ€™s not got it anymore. He might win the odd normal tournament but heâ€™s not as good as these younger guys.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He might not win but that is a sublime 64 on a Sunday in a major. Tiger hasn't lost this like he did at Carnoustie, Koepka has won it. If anyone doubts that he can't win again after this week, then I'm not sure what you're watching.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching a Major with little or no effective penalty for poor driving; what are you watching?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 13, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm watching a Major with little or no effective penalty for poor driving; what are you watching?
		
Click to expand...

Bim the course is the same for everyone not just Tiger ,so they can all slam it find it and hit it again . 
 Tiger has come back from career threatening injuries and is contending in majors ,inside a year of returning .give him a break mate .


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			It means nothing but, it may well have been a different story had either been playing with him, that has to have an effect, JT said in his interview it was the first time he's experienced "the Tiger effect" on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.  But the whole field used to capitulate time and time again, not just the guy's he was paired with

This is the best case scenario - Tiger looking good and genuinely competing AND the likes of Koepka standing their ground, going toe to toe and coming out on top

Exciting times, just hope there's no more 'injuries'


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Bim the course is the same for everyone not just Tiger ,so they can all slam it find it and hit it again . 
 Tiger has come back from career threatening injuries and is contending in majors ,inside a year of returning .give him a break mate .
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, mate, if you want people to give him a break you don't start a post with a comment about the fat gobs of nay sayers.  I am not bothered one way or the other if Tiger wins again but I don't believe he will.  But to then get lumped into that category whilst people are blowing smoke up his backside isn't going to encourage us to warm to Woods.    

And Koepka wasn't spamming it all over the place. Tiger's a professional golfer, he should be able to drive a ball straight; he can't yet we're supposed to treat it like the second coming?  Not happening.  Why, exactly, should I give a professional golfer that can't keep the ball in the same zip code as the course with a driver a break?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perhaps, mate, if you want people to give him a break you don't start a post with a comment about the fat gobs of nay sayers.  I am not bothered one way or the other if Tiger wins again but I don't believe he will.  But to then get lumped into that category whilst people are blowing smoke up his backside isn't going to encourage us to warm to Woods.    

And Koepka wasn't spamming it all over the place. Tiger's a professional golfer, he should be able to drive a ball straight; he can't yet we're supposed to treat it like the second coming?  Not happening.  Why, exactly, should I give a professional golfer that can't keep the ball in the same zip code as the course with a driver a break?
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, i don't think any of them care too much for their driving accuracy on the US tour. Woods has he well documented issues off the tee, but over the first three days he hit 50% of the fairways.
Yesterday JT and Scott were equally woeful. Nowadays it seems that its a case of which top guy putts well and keeps it in play wins.

I think atm the anti Wood's side (not yourself) have more of an agenda than those that are pro woods.
Every time he has a bad round, its the same old "he's a has been" etc etc, yet of late he's been finishing above a lot of the so called stars. 

I think he has shown he clearly could win another major, credit to Koepka he had a brilliant weekend and the best man won, but atm its getting a little familiar in that if you finish above Woods in a major, you've have a good chance of being the winner.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes Iâ€™m a big tiger fan as  I grew up watching him in his prime and the way he was on the charge yesterday was like the old days  excellent viewing a very exciting fininsh.it shows he can still compete with these younger bombers! I think itâ€™s only a matter of time before he wins again.well done to BK though heâ€™s playing superb in the majors at the moment 3 wins in 6 entered I wouldnâ€™t mind his bank balance at the moment and heâ€™s now world no2 .


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

Captainron said:



			He hit the front then stuffed his tee shot way right. Heâ€™s not got it anymore. He might win the odd normal tournament but heâ€™s not as good as these younger guys.
		
Click to expand...

How is he not as good? This week he's finished above everyone apart from Brooks Koepka, and the only reason he finished behind him is because of his awful start on Thursday, to come back from a +3 through 2 start on Thursday and come 2nd is bloody impressive. Fact is he's finished T6 and 2 in the last 2 majors of the year, it's a remarkable comeback, he's right back into contention and playing some brilliant golf.



Blue in Munich said:



			I'm watching a Major with little or no effective penalty for poor driving; what are you watching?
		
Click to expand...

If it's that easy - where are all the other stars at the top of the leaderboard? Why's Tiger above them even though his driving is still poor?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			How is he not as good? This week he's finished above everyone apart from Brooks Koepka, and the* only reason he finished behind him is because of his awful start on Thursday, to come back from a +3 through 2 start on Thursday* and come 2nd is bloody impressive. Fact is he's finished T6 and 2 in the last 2 majors of the year, it's a remarkable comeback, he's right back into contention and playing some brilliant golf.



If it's that easy - where are all the other stars at the top of the leaderboard? Why's Tiger above them even though his driving is still poor?
		
Click to expand...


They all play 72 holes, it doesn't matter where the shots are lost, but if it did. I'd say the 3 putt on 17 on saturday was the bigger killer.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			They all play 72 holes, it doesn't matter where the shots are lost, but if it did. I'd say the 3 putt on 17 on saturday was the bigger killer.
		
Click to expand...

You could pick a few shots he dropped he had one stop on the edge of the cup for birdie yesterday and a long par putt lip out without the other shots dropped in other rounds.Hes getting better all the time he had a different game face yesterday you could see it .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

I donâ€™t see Woods winning until he sorts out issues from the tee - he always seemed to be battling his way which can only get you halfway , whilst the course wasnâ€™t very penal from the rough or the fairway bunkers Koepka just seemed to be able to recover and find a fairway and a birdie when needed and looked like another gear could be found where as Woods looked like he was playing to his best. 

I think for Woods to win he needs everyone to have a bad round - if one of them has a good four rounds he wonâ€™t win


----------



## user2010 (Aug 13, 2018)

Is this Woods a choker?:mmm:


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf, i don't think any of them care too much for their driving accuracy on the US tour. Woods has he well documented issues off the tee, but over the first three days he hit 50% of the fairways.
Yesterday JT and Scott were equally woeful. Nowadays it seems that its a case of which top guy putts well and keeps it in play wins.

I think atm the anti Wood's side (not yourself) have more of an agenda than those that are pro woods.
Every time he has a bad round, its the same old "he's a has been" etc etc, yet of late he's been finishing above a lot of the so called stars. 

I think he has shown he clearly could win another major, credit to Koepka he had a brilliant weekend and the best man won, but atm its getting a little familiar in that if you finish above Woods in a major, you've have a good chance of being the winner.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not particularly a Tiger hater, nor do I love him. I have huge respect for his game as the greatest of his generation and one of the best ever to play.

But what is starting to grate is the ridiculous amount of focus and coverage Tiger is getting, yes I know what people will say, he's the biggest draw in golf, everyone wants to see Tiger etc etc.

But when he was laid up the golf coverage was superior to know as they gave more time to everyone else, much more enjoyable to watch. Also the punditry both during the event and in publications and talk shows has just become about Tiger again, if you are not a Tiger lover this is frustrating.

I know that should Tiger win a major it will be a massive story, but how about they just let it happen naturally rather than every major all the pundits asking if Tiger can win and talking about little else.

In my opinion he is looking good, either he has to really sort out his driving or he has to wait for another major where he won't be punished for errant tee shots like here


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Is this Woods a choker?:mmm:

Click to expand...

Definitely. Only shot 64 with 8 birdies in the final round of a major. What a chokejob.


----------



## Piece (Aug 13, 2018)

<facepalm>

Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ve said this more than once over the past few years...Tigerâ€™s fashioned 80 plus Tour victories and 14 majors from not driving very well. Big Phil, similar. Itâ€™s how many folks, not how...


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t see Woods winning until he sorts out issues from the tee - he always seemed to be battling his way which can only get you halfway , whilst the course wasnâ€™t very penal from the rough or the fairway bunkers Koepka just seemed to be able to recover and find a fairway and a birdie when needed and looked like another gear could be found where as Woods looked like he was playing to his best. 

*I think for Woods to win he needs everyone to have a bad round - if one of them has a good four rounds he wonâ€™t win*

Click to expand...

Whilst he clearly has a few things to iron out. Imo heâ€™s had enough good rounds now to be able to be in that bracket with the top guys. If Rory has 4 good rounds he wins, same for dj, jt, koepka, day etc. His four best rounds (at current level) could be equally as low as anyone else out there.  itâ€™s not like heâ€™s struggling to make birdies and go low. 

He isnt gonna dominate like he did before obviously. But to say he can only win if the others play poorly is harsh. Everyone would agree Koepka played great golf for most of this week, or did everyone else just play poorly?


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 13, 2018)

Piece said:



			<facepalm>

Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ve said this more than once over the past few years...Tigerâ€™s fashioned 80 plus Tour victories and 14 majors from not driving very well. Big Phil, similar. Itâ€™s how many folks, not how... 

Click to expand...

Is his driving better/worse/the same from when he was dominating?

I would say there's two things different with his driving.

1. It is more erratic, he was always prone to a bad shot but it seems more likely now that it used to be.

2. He's no longer a "big hitter" back when he was winning he was one of the longest out there, leading to courses Tiger proofing themselves. No with the likes of McIlroy and Johnson leading the way tiger is way behind distance wise


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Watched it,loved it and it seems so did the fans,those scenes at the end looking back down the fairways was incredible.

Well done BK 

I do agree that for Tiger to win again the course will have to help his wayward driving but you can only play the course in front of you.

If it was that easy where you could hit it anywhere and still score how is it Rory and Dj and others couldnt do it.
Tigers is back,he is in contention,he is the biggest draw in golf and will be until he retires.


----------



## clarke_111 (Aug 13, 2018)

As others have said here-Iâ€™m not a massive fan of Tiger, nor do I not like him. I think he will win again (I didnâ€™t a few months back, but now changed that opinion) and that could well be a major. 

Yes-his record is incredible, he is one of - if not the - greatest to ever play this game etc. BUT, I agree with the above. The media coverage etc is getting frustrating-I know he is the biggest draw-but he gets within 5 shots of the lead and he is the headline, the strapline and most of the story. I feel Iâ€™ve read more about Tiger this week than Koepka. My none golfing friends and family are asking who he is-heâ€™s won 3 majors in a little over 12 months (recovered from a bad injury in the middle) and is now world number 2. He should be box office, but the tiger effect negates that, and I think that is a shame. Maybe it will go away if tiger actually wins one and once the fuss dies down, but I do think it is detrimental to golf coverage at the mo-even if it draws readers/viewers in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tiger wouldn't win a monthly medal at my place never mind a Major driving the ball like that. Missed all of the first 6 fairways, that would probably have been 2 or 3 lost balls at least


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 13, 2018)

Record attendance since 2009, god knows what the ratings were. 

There were even reports of many people leaving the 18th after TW putted out. Like it or lump it, the massive majority want to see TW. 

You can always press this, if the coverage is too much....:thup:


----------



## clarke_111 (Aug 13, 2018)

Couldnâ€™t press that as couldnâ€™t be bothered to watch the tin pot coverage in the first place. Just followed on line commentary. 

For me the press are doing a disservice to the other players, including a very worthy champion. And if itâ€™s true that people left after TW finished Iâ€™m not convinced that is really the kind of golf fan we need. Still can go back to watching the European Tour now without the myopia for a while!


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 13, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Record attendance since 2009, god knows what the ratings were. 

There were even reports of many people leaving the 18th after TW putted out. Like it or lump it, the massive majority want to see TW. 

You can always press this, if the coverage is too much....:thup:







Click to expand...

Funnily enough I actually want to watch the GOLF. I am not there to solely watch Tiger play golf, but to watch the whole tournament and all the players play golf. 

Your argument seems to be, well if you don't want to watch Tiger play don't bother watching, which is ridiculous when talking about a major


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

I wonder if there is any correlation between Tiger Woods fans and Man Utd fans......

#trophyhunters


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

Difference now is that many other's best is at least as good as Tiger's best

Going to be exciting if he doesn't have any more enforced layoffs, I mean injuries.

Back in the day his best blew everyone out of water.  When he wasn't at his best he still won as everyone crumbled

He's shown massive improvement but when all is said and done that's another year gone without a major (how many years is that now? 11?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2018)

Tiger should win again if he has a half decent week with the driver.  

He still has the fire in his belly and it was great to see.


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 13, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Funnily enough I actually want to watch the GOLF. I am not there to solely watch Tiger play golf, but to watch the whole tournament and all the players play golf. 

Your argument seems to be, well if you don't want to watch Tiger play don't bother watching, which is ridiculous when talking about a major
		
Click to expand...

Then why waste energy bitching and moaning on a forum... Channel it into whoever is broadcasting the golf with polite yet stern email. Or better still, stage a protest. 
 If the channel is showing too much TW, there's a business reason why. They're not doing it for s$Â£^s and giggles to pee off the minority.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

That's as good as Tiger has putted in years. 
Did amazing to hang onto a score, albeit Brooks would probably have still won if Tiger had birdied 17.  

The problem that Tiger has to correct is that it seems he can only hit a fade. His right to left shots just don't work and often end up going right (tee shot on 17). He is certainly going to severely handicap himself at the Masters if he can't find some kind of draw, or even a straight shot to get the ball in play safely.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2018)

Is he still using that tensi orange shaft?  Supposedly its popular with tour players who want to see a fade.  He needs to get an offset dunlop driver and try to keep it on the planet.  

Extremely frustrating.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

I think everyone one realises that

Woods being 'back' is good for the game

However, he is just one in a pack of very good players now.  Sure, his achievements and superstar status merits a bit more coverage than most but it is out of proportion.  So much hyperbole.

I don't like the man. Never have. But I respect his achievements and his status in the game as one of the all time greats and the excitements he brings.


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Reckon Tiger will be prowling round Koepkaâ€™s girlfriend Ryder cup week


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 13, 2018)

triple_bogey said:



			Then why waste energy bitching and moaning on a forum... Channel it into whoever is broadcasting the golf with polite yet stern email. Or better still, stage a protest. 
 If the channel is showing too much TW, there's a business reason why. They're not doing it for s$Â£^s and giggles to pee off the minority.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not bitching and moaning. I was trying to explain that while I don't dislike Tiger (or love him) why it can be very frustrating to watch golf when the coverage both on and off the course is so dominated by one person.

Also I really don't think there is a good business case for what they do. Does the sycophantic levels of coverage draw in more viewers than just Woods doing well anyway.

If Woods won the PGA but the got the same coverage Koepka got then loads of people would still have watched, it doesn't have to be this level


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2018)

Tiger being back may be good for the TV figures but I still don't want him to win another major.  The new crop of players are just way better than him. Longer, straighter, better touch and control, better putters etc. He may have been streets ahead of them at his peak but he's nowhere near that now. 

And Dan. He definitely has dropped a rickett mentally. Hit the front twice in the past month and failed to do it. Old Tiger would have won going away.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Tiger wouldn't win a monthly medal at my place never mind a Major driving the ball like that. Missed all of the first 6 fairways, that would probably have been 2 or 3 lost balls at least  

Click to expand...

Don't think he would lower his standards and play a rubbish course.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Tiger wouldn't win a monthly medal at my place never mind a Major driving the ball like that. Missed all of the first 6 fairways, that would probably have been 2 or 3 lost balls at least  

Click to expand...

Rubbish. He would smash up any course set up for a monthly medal. Nobody would come close to him. What a stupid statement .. he could miss every fairway take Pen and still prob come in under par. These courses are another level to any track amateurs play. 500 yard par 4s


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't think he would lower his standards and play a rubbish course.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Rubbish. He would smash up any course set up for a monthly medal. Nobody would come close to him. What a stupid statement .. he could miss every fairway take Pen and still prob come in under par. These courses are another level to any track amateurs play. 500 yard par 4s
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, looks like I've touched a nerve 

Let me know when your course makes it into the top 100 Tony :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Don't think he would lower his standards and play a rubbish course.
		
Click to expand...

You need to lay off the bleach lad. That course is magnificent. Bet Tiger would love a go round there.


----------



## rksquire (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm delighted, this is Tiger Woods, not yet firing on all cylinders, but he will definitely win tour events and he's already contending in Majors.  This can only be good - let's see Spieth, Thomas, Koepka, Mcilroy, Johnson etc. (as the exciting young crop of players we're told they are) prove it against one of the best ever.  He is the benchmark.

It's good for golf and the Ryder Cup, not that it needed it, but it's now taken on another added dimension in my opinion.  I hope he gets 15, and then 16...... but would like Jacks record to stand ultimately, but Golf could do with Tiger chasing this record.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2018)

Well - for as long as Tiger is around I suspect that _Pay-per-View TV_ as offered for the USPGA by Eleven Sports will be _Pay-per-View Tiger _as Eleven Sports know that outside of the mainstream golfing fraternity Tiger is the only thing that will attract an audience.  And if that audience does not see wall-to-wall Tiger then they will be unlikely to return.

BTW - did Tiger not win?

Maybe best for Eleven Sports that he didn't, as that'll have more paying up next time they offer _Pay-per-View Tiger_ - wanting to watch _Tiger - The Comeback - a Dream Fulfilled_


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Oh dear, looks like I've touched a nerve 

Let me know when your course makes it into the top 100 Tony :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Na your just talking rubbish. Claiming a touring pro wouldnâ€™t win a medal on a course that is set up for average golfers 

He would take it apart. Every par 5 he would be there or there about for 2


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 13, 2018)

Lucky enough to play Broadstone last year with my County Card.  It's a fantastic track, almost up there with Ferndown for me. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Na your just talking rubbish. Claiming a touring pro wouldnâ€™t win a medal on a course that is set up for average golfers 

He would take it apart. Every par 5 he would be there or there about for 2
		
Click to expand...


I think the "Monthly Medal" reference was to no people being on hand to locate his ball (as on17) and the likelyhood of OBs and lost balls!  Mind you, on most club length courses he could ht a 6 iron off the tees!

I watched the Tiger featured group on the PGA App.... until they all got to feathured holes 16-18 .  I only saw marginally more Tiger than the usual Sky coverage!! 

BUT HEY!! 2nd in the PGA?  That's no mean feat after his injury... rule out Major 15 at your peril.   Augusta 2019 anyone?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Na your just talking rubbish. Claiming a touring pro wouldnâ€™t win a medal on a course that is set up for average golfers 

He would take it apart. Every par 5 he would be there or there about for 2
		
Click to expand...

Don't lose any sleep over it, my tongue in cheek comment has clearly gone right over your head.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Na your just talking rubbish. Claiming a touring pro wouldnâ€™t win a medal on a course that is set up for average golfers 

He would take it apart. Every par 5 he would be there or there about for 2
		
Click to expand...

He would youâ€™re right. Not sure Gordon was being serious tho
The point stands, off the tee heâ€™s all over the shop. His best chance of a major is a course like this week. You canâ€™t spray it at the open, most us open set ups and maybe @ Augusta, it maybe a 2nd shot course, but you have to be in position to hit the 2nd shot. 
I think his current resurgence is pretty good for the profile of the game but has no impact on participation. 

*anyone who thinks broadstone is a poor course has been smoking crack !!


----------



## Dasit (Aug 13, 2018)

People are still suggesting he will never win another major?!!

Tiger is back in the world elite. Apart from BK it seemed most players were struggling with driver. The course seemed like lots of dog legs and forced carries.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 13, 2018)

Dasit said:



			People are still suggesting he will never win another major?!!

Tiger is back in the world elite. Apart from BK it seemed most players were struggling with driver. The course seemed like lots of dog legs and forced carries.
		
Click to expand...

He is back as a top player, he may win a major, but I would bet against it, but when he contends itâ€™s good for the game. Look at the crowds this week, thatâ€™s gotta be the tiger affect, even in part. His irons game seems good, off the tee & on the green he needs some work. There was no premium this week for hitting the fairway, at most majors there will be. You canâ€™t win normally with an FIR of 50%


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2018)

Some people want him to win, some don't and some don't care.
There's no doubt he was a huge part of golf in his prime.

The trouble is he's 44 next year and you just have to wonder how long he can go on for.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 13, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Some people want him to win, some don't and some don't care.
There's no doubt he was a huge part of golf in his prime.

The trouble is he's 44 next year and you just have to wonder how long he can go on for.
		
Click to expand...

How many major wins post 45? Jack @ the masters, phil with a couple. It doesnâ€™t happen often


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

Haven't read the whole thread, but that was great to watch last night. I couldn't go full 'come on Tiger' as I had a quid on Koepka, but it was still good to see him up there on the final day. He seems to be getting a little better with each tournament at the moment.

Bit ominous for the Ryder Cup though... :mmm:


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2018)

therod said:



			How many major wins post 45? Jack @ the masters, phil with a couple. It doesnâ€™t happen often
		
Click to expand...

But they were fit


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Don't lose any sleep over it, my tongue in cheek comment has clearly gone right over your head.
		
Click to expand...

Mine went over yours


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

https://twitter.com/JasonSobelTAN/status/1028773783929331712

I'm with Jason Sobel on this one.


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://twitter.com/JasonSobelTAN/status/1028773783929331712

I'm with Jason Sobel on this one.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:..... Once he bags that win, it'll just open a flood gate ala 2013. Except this time, he is truly healthy.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Reckon Tiger will be prowling round Koepkaâ€™s girlfriend Ryder cup week
		
Click to expand...

Class, real class.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Aug 13, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Some people want him to win, some don't and some don't care.
There's no doubt he was a huge part of golf in his prime.

The trouble is he's 44 next year and you just have to wonder how long he can go on for.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, and history is against him. Although you'd suggest that in the past some of the players lost distance quicker than Tiger will, and so then it depends on whether he can keep his putting/short game which currently doesn't seem an issue as a result of age.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

I've never understood the guys who are massive Tiger fans. Obviously the guy is a huge success and arguably the greatest player of all time - not disputing that. No need for a Jack v Tiger debate, thanks.  

Maybe it's because I'm a bit younger and wasn't really into golf when he became prominent, and certainly remember almost no golf from before he became prominent. For me, watching some of the events he dominated was dreadful. A potentially great sporting contest turned into a procession. Golf is much more exciting with a lot of close finishes than it was around the turn of the century. 

But getting back to the Tiger fans. They just love him because he's the best?!? And that's the bit I get annoyed at. Sure, you can pick anyone to root for but just picking a guy because he's the best - it's like a Man Utd fan who has never been to Old Trafford and never even watched them before 1992. 

And days like yesterday are ok when Tiger is genuinely in contention, but for the most part of my golf watching life, he has not been a dominant player. So many a Sunday has been spoiled by seeing every one of Tigers shots on TV when the leaders are trying to contend for the title. Especially post 2008 when he was often injured and nowhere near good enough to win a tournament, and yet, still we saw all of his golf at the expense of players trying to win. Not Tiger's fault, clearly. 

Also, I may be wrong - but Tiger in his prime actually had a Koepka-like focus (yes I know it should be Koepka having a Tiger-like focus). Tiger didn't let his personality through, didn't joke or mix with other players and came across as cold, methodical, focused. Didn't seem warm with fans or enjoy spending time with them. Save for the odd fist pump, it seems to me that these are the precise reasons people are now saying they find it hard to like Koepka, or root for him. 

Is he good for the game? I'm not sure about that. Interest may be high, but in reality if he is playing he sucks the coverage away from other players. Will John Rahm's sponsors be lining up to offer him a better deal, knowing that if he is playing in the same event as Tiger, he will get a fraction of the coverage he might deserve in the context of the event. Likewise, Koepka, Thomas, Scott, Pieters who were all in contention. I suppose if the TV audience is significantly bigger, then maybe, but like I said, that doesn't necessarily translate into more exposure for other players. 

The coverage completely missed Pieters troubles down 17, but we got a good few minutes of the hole being repaired in Tigers group. Likewise, we saw a bit of Rahm, but only the putts when his score was changing. 

And the worst thing is that the American TV and media make no appologies for this. For them, that's just the way it is and there's enough people tuning in to see Tiger, so we're going to do it that way. 

We'll see if the purses grow much next year- I'd be surprised it they grow much above average. Tiger will still likely be playing a limited schedule of 14 or 15 events and will not be the world player he was in the early 2000's. Realistically the events will keep the purses much the same, but offer Tiger a golden handshake for taking part. Not helping grow the game or trickling down to lower level players. 

I also believe that it's been demonstrated that Tiger did not grow the game when he was dominant. Maybe he arrested a decline. But participation numbers in the states did not improve. And we certainly don't have a throng of African-American players on tour, which a lot of people predicted would happen when Tiger came to the fore. Golf is still a sport for elites, with well off families.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 13, 2018)

Great to see Tiger back in serious contention, he wasn't driving well but still came 2nd which was amazing considering he could barely walk a year ago. I'm not a huge fan of the man off the course but you can only marvel at his achievements on it. He's right up there in swing speed and in the top 20 for driving distance and not sure he was ever accurate with a driver off the tee so no change there then.

So BK apart how did he do against the other so called bombers on a long, wet course ideally suited to long hitters like Rory, DJ, JT etc. Quite, he beat them all and only found the fairway a few times so I think it's only a matter of time when he wins not if he wins.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 13, 2018)

mhwgc said:



			Great to see Tiger back in serious contention, he wasn't driving well but still came 2nd which was amazing considering he could barely walk a year ago. I'm not a huge fan of the man off the course but you can only marvel at his achievements on it. He's right up there in swing speed and in the top 20 for driving distance and not sure he was ever accurate with a driver off the tee so no change there then.

So BK apart how did he do against the other so called bombers on a long, wet course ideally suited to long hitters like Rory, DJ, JT etc. Quite, he beat them all and only found the fairway a few times so I think it's only a matter of time when he wins not if he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I follow your logic.

Tiger will win because DJ and Rory underperformed?

It's impossible to tell what will happen in the future. Perhaps this is Woods at his best and he won't perform to this level again. Maybe Rory will sort his wedges out and go on to dominate. Maybe DJ will get back to his best and wipe the floor with everyone.

All we know is Woods came 2nd despite driving woefully, which is a great achievement. Maybe he will improve his driving, maybe he won't and tighter courses will punish him.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I've never understood the guys who are massive Tiger fans. Obviously the guy is a huge success and arguably the greatest player of all time - not disputing that. No need for a Jack v Tiger debate, thanks.  

Maybe it's because I'm a bit younger and wasn't really into golf when he became prominent, and certainly remember almost no golf from before he became prominent. For me, watching some of the events he dominated was dreadful. A potentially great sporting contest turned into a procession. Golf is much more exciting with a lot of close finishes than it was around the turn of the century. 

But getting back to the Tiger fans. They just love him because he's the best?!? And that's the bit I get annoyed at. Sure, you can pick anyone to root for but just picking a guy because he's the best - it's like a Man Utd fan who has never been to Old Trafford and never even watched them before 1992. 

And days like yesterday are ok when Tiger is genuinely in contention, but for the most part of my golf watching life, he has not been a dominant player. So many a Sunday has been spoiled by seeing every one of Tigers shots on TV when the leaders are trying to contend for the title. Especially post 2008 when he was often injured and nowhere near good enough to win a tournament, and yet, still we saw all of his golf at the expense of players trying to win. Not Tiger's fault, clearly. 

Also, I may be wrong - but Tiger in his prime actually had a Koepka-like focus (yes I know it should be Koepka having a Tiger-like focus). Tiger didn't let his personality through, didn't joke or mix with other players and came across as cold, methodical, focused. Didn't seem warm with fans or enjoy spending time with them. Save for the odd fist pump, it seems to me that these are the precise reasons people are now saying they find it hard to like Koepka, or root for him. 

Is he good for the game? I'm not sure about that. Interest may be high, but in reality if he is playing he sucks the coverage away from other players. Will John Rahm's sponsors be lining up to offer him a better deal, knowing that if he is playing in the same event as Tiger, he will get a fraction of the coverage he might deserve in the context of the event. Likewise, Koepka, Thomas, Scott, Pieters who were all in contention. I suppose if the TV audience is significantly bigger, then maybe, but like I said, that doesn't necessarily translate into more exposure for other players. 

The coverage completely missed Pieters troubles down 17, but we got a good few minutes of the hole being repaired in Tigers group. Likewise, we saw a bit of Rahm, but only the putts when his score was changing. 

And the worst thing is that the American TV and media make no appologies for this. For them, that's just the way it is and there's enough people tuning in to see Tiger, so we're going to do it that way. 

We'll see if the purses grow much next year- I'd be surprised it they grow much above average. Tiger will still likely be playing a limited schedule of 14 or 15 events and will not be the world player he was in the early 2000's. Realistically the events will keep the purses much the same, but offer Tiger a golden handshake for taking part. Not helping grow the game or trickling down to lower level players. 

I also believe that it's been demonstrated that Tiger did not grow the game when he was dominant. Maybe he arrested a decline. But participation numbers in the states did not improve. And we certainly don't have a throng of African-American players on tour, which a lot of people predicted would happen when Tiger came to the fore. Golf is still a sport for elites, with well off families.
		
Click to expand...

It's quite simple. When someone is unquestionably the best at their sport, they command a lot of respect and admiration. Just like how people will turn up to watch C.Ronaldo or Messi play football even if they're not fans of their clubs. If Ronaldo plays until he's 40, in Japan or somewhere, people will still flock to watch him while they still have the chance. Same with Tiger now. Not as good as he was but it's still Tiger, the greatest player of a generation. I don't get people who _don't_ get it. :lol:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's quite simple. When someone is unquestionably the best at their sport, they command a lot of respect and admiration. Just like how people will turn up to watch C.Ronaldo or Messi play football even if they're not fans of their clubs. If Ronaldo plays until he's 40, in Japan or somewhere, people will still flock to watch him while they still have the chance. Same with Tiger now. Not as good as he was but it's still Tiger, the greatest player of a generation.* I don't get people who don't get it*. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty simple. Tiger at his best when he was dominating made the game very boring to watch. Nobody gets any enjoyment out of watching a race for 2nd place. He basically ruined a lot of Sunday nights for golf fans who tuned in to see an exciting finish to a big event. When he won at Pebble Beach, what a borefest that was! Although I didn't watch any of it this weekend, by all accounts last night was fantastic viewing because there were 3 or 4 top players all contending which made it really exciting.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 13, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Not sure I follow your logic.

Tiger will win because DJ and Rory underperformed?

It's impossible to tell what will happen in the future. Perhaps this is Woods at his best and he won't perform to this level again. Maybe Rory will sort his wedges out and go on to dominate. Maybe DJ will get back to his best and wipe the floor with everyone.

All we know is Woods came 2nd despite driving woefully, which is a great achievement. Maybe he will improve his driving, maybe he won't and tighter courses will punish him.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry I was trying to make the point (not very well) that on a course that should have suited DJ and Rory very well, they came nowhere. Whereas Tiger who was spraying his driver around all over the place beat them very easily.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I've never understood the guys who are massive Tiger fans. Obviously the guy is a huge success and arguably the greatest player of all time - not disputing that. No need for a Jack v Tiger debate, thanks.  

Maybe it's because I'm a bit younger and wasn't really into golf when he became prominent, and certainly remember almost no golf from before he became prominent. For me, watching some of the events he dominated was dreadful. A potentially great sporting contest turned into a procession. Golf is much more exciting with a lot of close finishes than it was around the turn of the century. 

But getting back to the Tiger fans. They just love him because he's the best?!? And that's the bit I get annoyed at. Sure, you can pick anyone to root for but just picking a guy because he's the best - it's like a Man Utd fan who has never been to Old Trafford and never even watched them before 1992. 

And days like yesterday are ok when Tiger is genuinely in contention, but for the most part of my golf watching life, he has not been a dominant player. So many a Sunday has been spoiled by seeing every one of Tigers shots on TV when the leaders are trying to contend for the title. Especially post 2008 when he was often injured and nowhere near good enough to win a tournament, and yet, still we saw all of his golf at the expense of players trying to win. Not Tiger's fault, clearly. 

Also, I may be wrong - but Tiger in his prime actually had a Koepka-like focus (yes I know it should be Koepka having a Tiger-like focus). Tiger didn't let his personality through, didn't joke or mix with other players and came across as cold, methodical, focused. Didn't seem warm with fans or enjoy spending time with them. Save for the odd fist pump, it seems to me that these are the precise reasons people are now saying they find it hard to like Koepka, or root for him. 

Is he good for the game? I'm not sure about that. Interest may be high, but in reality if he is playing he sucks the coverage away from other players. Will John Rahm's sponsors be lining up to offer him a better deal, knowing that if he is playing in the same event as Tiger, he will get a fraction of the coverage he might deserve in the context of the event. Likewise, Koepka, Thomas, Scott, Pieters who were all in contention. I suppose if the TV audience is significantly bigger, then maybe, but like I said, that doesn't necessarily translate into more exposure for other players. 

The coverage completely missed Pieters troubles down 17, but we got a good few minutes of the hole being repaired in Tigers group. Likewise, we saw a bit of Rahm, but only the putts when his score was changing. 

And the worst thing is that the American TV and media make no appologies for this. For them, that's just the way it is and there's enough people tuning in to see Tiger, so we're going to do it that way. 

We'll see if the purses grow much next year- I'd be surprised it they grow much above average. Tiger will still likely be playing a limited schedule of 14 or 15 events and will not be the world player he was in the early 2000's. Realistically the events will keep the purses much the same, but offer Tiger a golden handshake for taking part. Not helping grow the game or trickling down to lower level players. 

I also believe that it's been demonstrated that Tiger did not grow the game when he was dominant. Maybe he arrested a decline. But participation numbers in the states did not improve. And we certainly don't have a throng of African-American players on tour, which a lot of people predicted would happen when Tiger came to the fore. Golf is still a sport for elites, with well off families.
		
Click to expand...

There's a lot of rubbish spouted in there.

Just on your last point.
I suspect 99% of courses in Britain are accessible to any person who has enough funds to play the course,that doesn't make it elitist.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's quite simple. When someone is unquestionably the best at their sport, they command a lot of respect and admiration. Just like how people will turn up to watch C.Ronaldo or Messi play football even if they're not fans of their clubs. If Ronaldo plays until he's 40, in Japan or somewhere, people will still flock to watch him while they still have the chance. Same with Tiger now. Not as good as he was but it's still Tiger, the greatest player of a generation. I don't get people who _don't_ get it. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying I don't get it, completely appreciate the interest in him. But that is not an interest I have that is completely at the expense of the field or other contenders. For me that in unhealthy and doesn't help the game at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's pretty simple. Tiger at his best when he was dominating made the game very boring to watch. Nobody gets any enjoyment out of watching a race for 2nd place. He basically ruined a lot of Sunday nights for golf fans who tuned in to see an exciting finish to a big event. When he won at Pebble Beach, what a borefest that was! Although I didn't watch any of it this weekend, by all accounts last night was fantastic viewing because there were 3 or 4 top players all contending which made it really exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Would you say the same about Rafa Nadal at tennis? Don't want to watch him because he's ruined the French Open for everybody? What about Michael Schumacher, did he ruin Formula 1? I think it's a shame if you can't appreciate someone who dominates their sport for a period, rather sitting there and saying it's not very exciting.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			There's a lot of rubbish spouted in there.

Just on your last point.
I suspect 99% of courses in Britain are accessible to any person who has enough funds to play the course,that doesn't make it elitist.
		
Click to expand...

Eh, that is the definition of elitist. Money being the largest single barrier to entry, more so in America than in the UK. 

But golf is an expensive sport and the presence of Tiger has not made it more accessible.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Would you say the same about Rafa Nadal at tennis? Don't want to watch him because he's ruined the French Open for everybody? What about Michael Schumacher, did he ruin Formula 1? I think it's a shame if you can't appreciate someone who dominates their sport for a period, rather sitting there and saying it's not very exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Rafa didn't dominate Tennis. He had / has a great rivalry with Federer and they both spurred each other on to be better, try harder and keep going. 

Sorry - don't watch much F1, but a lot of that is certainly to do with the car. 

If there had been another guy of Tiger's generation with similar stats, then it would have been much more interesting. But the only one who came close was Phil - quite a few years older and nowhere near as prolific.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://twitter.com/JasonSobelTAN/status/1028773783929331712

I'm with Jason Sobel on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you are with him 

But I maintain that he canâ€™t win a major playing tee shots like he does , that was prob his best chance the week just gone and he fell short , if he was 34 then maybe he would have time on his hands maybe he will win a senior major but at 44 I donâ€™t see him winning because I donâ€™t see him sorting his driving out and the major courses need a someone who can drive it well


----------



## User 99 (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It's pretty simple. Tiger at his best when he was dominating made the game very boring to watch. .
		
Click to expand...

Well that's the first time I have EVER read or heard that being said, Tiger made the game boring to watch !


----------



## IanM (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			Well that's the first time I have EVER read or heard that being said, Tiger made the game boring to watch !
		
Click to expand...

Boring only in so far as he dominated so greatly! (like Celtic!)   Everything in the coverage and media was about him... and any sport where the outcome is predictable is less exciting than when it isnt!

But was he fantastic to watch in his pomp?  Too blooming right!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course you are with him 

But I maintain that he canâ€™t win a major playing tee shots like he does , that was prob his best chance the week just gone and he fell short , if he was 34 then maybe he would have time on his hands maybe he will win a senior major but at 44 I donâ€™t see him winning because I donâ€™t see him sorting his driving out and the major courses need a someone who can drive it well
		
Click to expand...

You said that 2 weeks ago when he came 6th but he proved you wrong and came 2nd.

I remember you saying he wouldn't come in the top 10 of any tournament let alone a major.

He might never win but once again he left Rory way behind.
One thing you can say about Tiger he has a mental toughness that proves people wrong time and time again.

Rory is mentally weak but his exceptional talent gets him over the winning line.
In my opinion Rory would win more if mentally stronger.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			Well that's the first time I have EVER read or heard that being said, Tiger made the game boring to watch !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you enjoy watching sport where the outcome is a done deal but I don't.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			Well that's the first time I have EVER read or heard that being said, Tiger made the game boring to watch !
		
Click to expand...

Me too,in fact I would say its more watchable.
I can't remember anyone on here complaining about Usain Bolt being boring.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2018)

It will probably be next year or never for another major for tiger.  3 courses he won majors at before and one course no one has even played a major at.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Me too,in fact I would say its more watchable.
I can't remember anyone on here complaining about Usain Bolt being boring.
		
Click to expand...

Every time Bolt ran there was the chance he would set a new world record.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Every time Bolt ran there was the chance he would set a new world record.
		
Click to expand...

Every time Tiger played it could have been a bigger margin or actually someone could have beat him,which happened many times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Every time Bolt ran there was the chance he would set a new world record.
		
Click to expand...

Bolt also had a warm personality that appealed to everyone not just athletic fans - donâ€™t tbink there has ever been a sportsman like him and will be surprised if there ever is


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Every time Tiger played it could have been a bigger margin or actually someone could have beat him,which happened many times.
		
Click to expand...

How many Majors has Woods lost when he held the lead after 54 holes?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			How many Majors has Woods lost when he held the lead after 54 holes?
		
Click to expand...

I don't Know or really care to be honest.
I love sport and appreciate greatness.
One thing I wouldn't do is watch 54 holes then turn off.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Maybe you enjoy watching sport where the outcome is a done deal but I don't.
		
Click to expand...


I made no reference to what I do or don't enjoy, I've just NEVER heard that being said about Tiger, first thing for everything I guess.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bolt also had a warm personality that appealed to everyone not just athletic fans - donâ€™t tbink there has ever been a sportsman like him and will be surprised if there ever is
		
Click to expand...


Valentino Rossi.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			How many Majors has Woods lost when he held the lead after 54 holes?
		
Click to expand...

I believe one. When YE Yang won the PGA in 2009. 

For those saying Tiger can't win another major, I think he can and he probably will. I was sceptical after the Open as he seems to crumble very quickly (and I had seen this happen in some of the Tour events on the Sunday as well). 

There's not been a lot of major wins from guys his age, certainly not recently. But he does probably have that bit more desire than many other good golfers in their 40s. His surgery seems to have worked and allows him to play regularly. 

I do have doubts about his game after seeing him only really being able to play a fade, certainly with any reliability. It would be a miracle if he won at Augusta without getting a reliable straight shot, or a draw given the way many of the holes shape left to right. Especially 13 and 15 - which are obviously the big scoring opportunities on the back 9. 

However, it would be a bit crazy to say that he can't work something out and get something that can work for him. After yesterday he will be seriously motivated and is probably already thinking about the Masters, not to mention Pebble Beach and Bethpage.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I don't Know or really care to be honest.
I love sport and appreciate greatness.
One thing I wouldn't do is watch 54 holes then turn off.
		
Click to expand...




RandG said:



			I made no reference to what I do or don't enjoy, I've just NEVER heard that being said about Tiger, first thing for everything I guess.
		
Click to expand...

You guys watch if you want to, I have no issues it's your choice. Just saying personally I would rather watch something where the outcome isn't a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			Well that's the first time I have EVER read or heard that being said, Tiger made the game boring to watch !
		
Click to expand...

The level of his golf was just amazing at his height but it was boring just to have the focus on one player - itâ€™s happening now again , you can see the focus is on him before the tournaments during and after - multiple montages about him and then the coverage dominated by him - not his fault of course but for me it makes the coverage become unwatchable and boring. I want to watch and see all the golfers not just Tiger Woods


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

Great effort by Woods. I really didn't think he'd win another major but having seen that performance especially after a level par first round that was erratic at best, I'm prepared to reconsider. He definitely has an advantage with his self-belief and mental strength, something McIlroy again looked lacking in. Fair play to Koepka for playing so well and holding on and playing his own great golf in the last round

It's funny that people on here lambasted the fact it was on Sky before and so serving a niche paying market, and allegedly doing nothing to grow the game. Put it onto a wider platform and then moan that the focus is all about Tiger. Of course he was going to be the main story. A lot of people wanted and wondered if he could do it so of course the coverage will focus on it. People who want golf on wider platforms will have to put up with the Tiger love in. That's the nature of the coverage and it won't change. At least when Sky had it they usually had their own cameras providing extra coverage


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

The god is back - does he deserve his chance to have a crack at winning a tournament you bet he doesnâ€™t. He drives it worses than he ever has, his short game isnâ€™t where it is was few years ago but still he is regularly finishing in the top 20.  Most tossers in this forum think as he is not winning he should bugger off.  The man has a right to play on the PGA tour in fact any tour so either let him play or shut th **** up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2018)

Fantastic to see Woods back and contending in the Majors. 
Definitely good for the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Dasit said:



			People are still suggesting he will never win another major?!!

Tiger is back in the world elite. Apart from BK it seemed most players were struggling with driver. The course seemed like lots of dog legs and forced carries.
		
Click to expand...

Woods hasnâ€™t won a major for over a decade now , he is mid 40â€™s now , canâ€™t keep a driver on the fairway consistently enough , has issues with his chipping and putting at times - Carnoustie and Bellerive were supposed to the courses for him to do it and when he had the chance he fell away at Carnoustie and was always just a step behind Koepka - itâ€™s going to be the same next year unless he finds fairways he wonâ€™t win


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			The god is back - does he deserve his chance to have a crack at winning a tournament you bet he doesnâ€™t. He drives it worses than he ever has, his short game isnâ€™t where it is was few years ago but still he is regularly finishing in the top 20.  Most tossers in this forum think as he is not winning he should bugger off.  The man has a right to play on the PGA tour in fact any tour so either let him play or shut th **** up
		
Click to expand...

Who said he doesn't have a right to play?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			The god is back - does he deserve his chance to have a crack at winning a tournament you bet he doesnâ€™t. He drives it worses than he ever has, his short game isnâ€™t where it is was few years ago but still he is regularly finishing in the top 20.  Most tossers in this forum think as he is not winning he should bugger off.  The man has a right to play on the PGA tour in fact any tour so either let him play or shut th **** up
		
Click to expand...

Umm I donâ€™t think anyone had said or even suggesting he shouldnâ€™t be allowed to play or have a right to play ?!?! 
His amazing career will always give him the right to play whenever he wants and itâ€™s a fully deserved right


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

who are on the list of oldest major winners are Hall of Famers.

The Oldest Major Champion Is ...
Julius Boros holds the record as oldest major championship winner in golf history. Boros was 48 when he won the 1968 PGA Championship. (Boros held off Arnold Palmer to do it, denying Palmer the only major Arnie never won.)

Boros bested the record that was previously held by Jerry Barber, who won the 1961 PGA Championship at age 45.

No question Boros was one of the greatest over-40 golfers ever. Half of Boros' 18 career PGA Tour wins came after turning 40, including, at age 43, the 1963 U.S. Open. (At the time, that made him the oldest U.S. Open winner.) When Boros was 53, he shared the lead in the 1973 U.S. Open with 10 holes to play before finishing seventh.

Ironically, the major where Boros set this record - the 1968 PGA - is perhaps better-known for Palmer's failure to win. As noted, the PGA Championship was the only major Palmer didn't win. But Palmer played a heroic approach shot out of the woods on the final hole, hitting 2-iron uphill and finding the green to keep his hopes alive. The site of that 2-iron shot was marked by a historic marker on the golf course (which no longer exists).

But, all these years later, Boros' record as the oldest major winner endures.

10 Oldest Major Championship Winners
Here are the 10 oldest winners of men's golf majors:

Julius Boros: 1968 PGA Championship, 48 years, 4 months, 18 days
Old Tom Morris: 1867 British Open, 46 years, 99 days
Jack Nicklaus: 1986 Masters, 46 years, 2 months, 23 days
Jerry Barber: 1961 PGA Championship, 45 Years, 3 months, 6 days
Hale Irwin: 1990 U.S. Open, 45 years, 15 days old
Lee Trevino: 1984 PGA Championship, 44 years, 8 months, 18 days
Roberto de Vicenzo: 1967 British Open, 44 years, 93 days
Harry Vardon: 1914 British Open, 44 years, 41 days
Raymond Floyd: 1986 U.S. Open, 43 years, 9 months, 11 days
Ted Ray: 1920 U.S. Open, 43 years, 4 months, 16 days old
They Were This Close
There have been a few golfers over the decades who came close to winning a major at an older age. The most famous is Tom Watson, who led much of the final round at the 2009 British Open when he was 59 years old. But Watson lost in a playoff.

A couple others of note: At age 49, Raymond Floyd was runner-up in the 1992 Masters; and at 50, Harry Vardon finished second in the 1920 U.S. Open. Vardon was runner-up to 43-year-old Ted Ray, who is on the list above.

That proves that while it may not happen very often, it does happen and the one thing Woods has above any of the others is the self-belief and mental strength. As he so rightly pointed out in post round interviews, NO-ONE has done any of this with a fused back and so he's having to figure it out as he goes in terms of how he can get it round as well as he can

The fact Wood hasn't won in a decade is a red herring. How many of those were spent out of action either struggling or recovering from injury and surgery.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods hasnâ€™t won a major for over a decade now , he is mid 40â€™s now , canâ€™t keep a driver on the fairway consistently enough , has issues with his chipping and putting at times - Carnoustie and Bellerive were supposed to the courses for him to do it and when he had the chance he fell away at Carnoustie and was always just a step behind Koepka - itâ€™s going to be the same next year unless he finds fairways he wonâ€™t win
		
Click to expand...

Do you make this crap up as you go along.
Mid 40s I think you need to check that.
Courses supposedly to suit Tiger lmao.
You called this course target golf yet your boy Rory who's mentally weak as pee couldn't do the business.


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods hasnâ€™t won a major for over a decade now , he is mid 40â€™s now , canâ€™t keep a driver on the fairway consistently enough , has issues with his chipping and putting at times - Carnoustie and Bellerive were supposed to the courses for him to do it and when he had the chance he fell away at Carnoustie and was always just a step behind Koepka - itâ€™s going to be the same next year unless he finds fairways he wonâ€™t win
		
Click to expand...

How many others players havenâ€™t won a major in the last decade or ever.  Should they give up as well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			How many others players havenâ€™t won a major in the last decade or ever.  Should they give up as well?
		
Click to expand...

Again who has said he should give up ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Do you make this crap up as you go along.
Mid 40s I think you need to check that.
Courses supposedly to suit Tiger lmao.
You called this course target golf yet your boy Rory who's mentally weak as pee couldn't do the business.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but Roryâ€™s always been a streaky player ðŸ™„


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm I donâ€™t think anyone had said or even suggesting he shouldnâ€™t be allowed to play or have a right to play ?!?! 
His amazing career will always give him the right to play whenever he wants and itâ€™s a fully deserved right
		
Click to expand...

So what is all this crap about - the man playing worse than he has in the last 10 years and he is getting grief.  I donâ€™t see the same comments when Poulter for example and he has less of a chance of winning a major or PGA tournie than Woods has


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again who has said he should give up ?[/QUOTE

I donâ€™t see you giving your bull on every other 100+ competitor each week
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			So what is all this crap about - the man playing worse than he has in the last 10 years and he is getting grief.  I donâ€™t see the same comments when Poulter for example and he has less of a chance of winning a major or PGA tournie than Woods has
		
Click to expand...

Well Poulter has won a PGA tournament this year but not sure what Poulter has to do with it 

What this is - is people just debating whether or not they think Woods will ever win a major again - itâ€™s a pretty hot topic and as this is a golf forum itâ€™s going to be discussed on here , itâ€™s pretty much the main reason for the forum and I expect people will talk about golfers for as long as itâ€™s here

There have been threads on Rory , DJ , Spieth , Rose , Rahm over the year or so will all having their critics as well as their backers


----------



## PieMan (Aug 13, 2018)

Can we keep this thread going until the Masters next year? It's nearly as entertaining as the Brexit one!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			Again who has said he should give up ?[/QUOTE

I donâ€™t see you giving your bull on every other 100+ competitor each week
		
Click to expand...

Complains about the Tiger hype,yet talks about more than anyone ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Poulter has won a PGA tournament this year but not sure what Poulter has to do with it 

What this is - is people just debating whether or not they think Woods will ever win a major again - itâ€™s a pretty hot topic and as this is a golf forum itâ€™s going to be discussed on here , itâ€™s pretty much the main reason for the forum and I expect people will talk about golfers for as long as itâ€™s here

There have been threads on Rory , DJ , Spieth , Rose , Rahm over the year or so will all having their critics as well as their backers
		
Click to expand...

And Woods probably has more chance of winning a major than 20 other players that you can name - but I donâ€™t see you disecting the game of all the other circa100+ players teeing it up in a major


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:





Del_Boy said:



			Complains about the Tiger hype,yet talks about more than anyone &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Biggest **** on this forum
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			And Woods probably has more chance of winning a major than 20 other players that you can name - but I donâ€™t see you disecting the game of all the other circa100+ players teeing it up in a major
		
Click to expand...

Umm I didnâ€™t start the thread - this thread is about Woods hence the discussion about Woods - it appears you are struggling with the concept of the forum and the idea of debate and discussion. Itâ€™s pretty good natured until you arrived swearing and throwing insults at people


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 13, 2018)

The sun obviously hit the yard arm early in Kent!! This thread is priceless &#128514;


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm I didnâ€™t start the thread - this thread is about Woods hence the discussion about Woods - it appears you are struggling with the concept of the forum and the idea of debate and discussion. Itâ€™s pretty good natured until you arrived swearing and throwing insults at people
		
Click to expand...

Not struggling with the concept at all - what I am struggling with is you turning anything positive anyone says about Woods into a negative.  Donâ€™t see you doing this with anyone else.  Why donâ€™t you say once and for all  you think he is a tosser who should never play the game again and save yourself some grief


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Not struggling with the concept at all - what I am struggling with is you turning anything positive anyone says about Woods into a negative.  Donâ€™t see you doing this with anyone else.  Why donâ€™t you say once and for all  you think he is a tosser who should never play the game again and save yourself some grief
		
Click to expand...

You may even be able to spend some quality time with that sprog of yours


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			You may even be able to spend some quality time with that sprog of yours
		
Click to expand...

Ooohhh. And you were doing so well!!!!!


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Ooohhh. And you were doing so well!!!!! 

Click to expand...

All I was trying to say was that if he gave up on his views on one golfer he maybe able to spend some time with his son or daughter. Nothing more than less.  Just think the old mucker needs to take a chill pill where Woods is concerned.  Iâ€™m worried about him !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			You may even be able to spend some quality time with that sprog of yours
		
Click to expand...

Went a bit far there pal - this is a discussion about Tiger Woods and lots of people are giving their opinion about him - if you want to be the big hard keyboard warrior then away you go but donâ€™t bring my personal life into it when it has nothing to do with you or this thread , if you donâ€™t like my opinion then use the ignore function


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Went a bit far there pal - this is a discussion about Tiger Woods and lots of people are giving their opinion about him - if you want to be the big hard keyboard warrior then away you go but donâ€™t bring my personal life into it when it has nothing to do with you or this thread , if you donâ€™t like my opinion then use the ignore function
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me pal you are the one who bangs on about your sprog on a public forum


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			All I was trying to say was that if he gave up on his views on one golfer he maybe able to spend some time with his son or daughter. Nothing more than less.  Just think the old mucker needs to take a chill pill where Woods is concerned.  Iâ€™m worried about him !!
		
Click to expand...

You should be more worried about yourself, some of your comments are heading towards a holiday from the forum.


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You should be more worried about yourself, some of your comments are heading towards a holiday from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 13, 2018)

calm it down guys please

Del_Boy , out of order there mate, suggest you take a few minutes out and calm down
However I do agree that LP does seem a tad fixated with the return to form of said Tiger and should also be aware of how this appears to other members.

Thank you


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			calm it down guys please

Del_Boy , out of order there mate, suggest you take a few minutes out and calm down
However I do agree that LP does seem a tad fixated with the return to form of said Tiger and should also be aware of how this appears to other members.

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Phil - i appreciate your comments but I am purely responding to comments that are made on a public forum.  I donâ€™t think I need to take a few minutes to â€˜calm downâ€™


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Phil - i appreciate your comments but I am purely responding to comments that are made on a public forum.  I donâ€™t think I need to take a few minutes to â€˜calm downâ€™
		
Click to expand...

well you were given an infraction by another Mod about an hour ago for swearing, and you go and repeat it in post 125 , so how about you take a week off instead

Sorted


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2018)

Tiger is too devicive. Letâ€™s can this thread


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 13, 2018)

Woods on his game is awesome to watch, and its a visual entertainment sport. I'd gladly watch Tiger playing the sort of golf he used to be capable of. Do I want the sycophantic media hype? No, and I'd like to see more of the other contenders. But hey, he was contending and is worth the coverage.

Am I a fan? No, I don't like the guy at all, but I don't have to like him to like his golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Woods on his game is awesome to watch, and its a visual entertainment sport. I'd gladly watch Tiger playing the sort of golf he used to be capable of. Do I want the sycophantic media hype? No, and I'd like to see more of the other contenders. But hey, he was contending and is worth the coverage.

Am I a fan? No, I don't like the guy at all, but I don't have to like him to like his golf.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair comment Brian, sums up the feelings of non Tiger fans pretty well :thup:


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			That's a fair comment Brian, sums up the feelings of non Tiger fans pretty well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Woods on his game is awesome to watch, and its a visual entertainment sport. I'd gladly watch Tiger playing the sort of golf he used to be capable of. Do I want the sycophantic media hype? No, and I'd like to see more of the other contenders. But hey, he was contending and is worth the coverage.

Am I a fan? No, I don't like the guy at all, but I don't have to like him to like his golf.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much spot on.  I don't have an issue with Tiger, my issue is with the non-stop coverage of Tiger to the extent that you miss other relevant parts of the tournament.  if he's in contention fine, if he isn't then show the people who are.  I don't know why some of the Tiger fans can't see that's where the issue lies for the non-believers, and some of the smoke blowing is just embarrassing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2018)

Just listening to NLUâ€™s PGA round-up and that 64 on Sunday is Tigers lowest ever round on a Sunday in a major. Remarkable.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 14, 2018)

Par 70 and a course playing easy?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just listening to NLUâ€™s PGA round-up and that 64 on Sunday is Tigers lowest ever round on a Sunday in a major. Remarkable.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d of said that made sense. Iâ€™m not sure heâ€™s won many from trailing positions, he almost always had a lead when winning and could just tick over comfortably. 

6 under is a pretty decent finish as most majors set the final day up relatively tough. Iâ€™d imagine his Saturday scoring was generally his lowest average.


----------

